# PATHOLOGY BILLING/THYROID FNAs



## jdavenport02 (Jul 20, 2010)

We often receive or actually make the slides that are then Pap and Diff-Quik stained. We charge 88173 for the final interpretation and 88172 if we do a preliminary microscopic interpretation in radiology. From the needle rinses we make a cytospin and a cell block. We charge 88108 for the cytospin interpretation and 88305 for the cell block interpretation. 


Is this correct?


----------



## mannlx (Aug 18, 2010)

we bill the same except for the 88108 for the cytospin, I think that may be included. 
Do others out there bill this or not??
I will try to look into it more if I have time today.


----------



## RobynKing (Aug 16, 2022)

I do not.


----------

